# EOS Utility 2 vs EOS Utility 3



## expatinasia (Jun 10, 2015)

I have both 2 and 3 installed, and while I would prefer to use the newer version, I do not seem able to tell it to download videos to one folder and images to another. Something you can do very easily in version 2.

Has anyone else come across this rather annoying problem, or have I just not figured out how to do it?

Thanks.


----------

